# Headboat Lately?



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Thinking of going out on a headboat tomorrow, the Spot should be getting bigger by now, can't decide weather to go to Solomon's, PLO, or KN.

Anybody been out lately?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

for spots go to KN or solomons, for croakers go to PLO or Crisfield!!!


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

The Ellen-S, I believe across from the Tiki Bar, had a fire in the cabin, and is outof action. Try the Marchelle out of Bunkys. Call them first, to make sure they are going out each day.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

The correct boat name is the Elizabeth-S, out of Solomons. There is a thread a litte farther down, with specific info..


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Night Stalkers*

You are not by chance an ex Navy Corpsman that goes by Tree are you...An old friend of mine.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

surf rat said:


> You are not by chance an ex Navy Corpsman that goes by Tree are you...An old friend of mine.


ex Army / Airborne paratrooper!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I opted for the closer Solomons (mistake). Took the 7 - 12 noon headboat today out of Bunky's, EXCUSE me JJ's. Anyway Capt Matt did his best but it just didn't happen for us today. Very small croaker and spot all morning, I came home with (4) 8" spot and (1) 10" croaker.

Bbigpapamd1, Steve we need to hookup and make that drive to Chrisfield before its all over for the season. 

Y'all in?

Mike


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Grady-Black said:


> Well I opted for the closer Solomons (mistake). Took the 7 - 12 noon headboat today out of Bunky's, EXCUSE me JJ's. Anyway Capt Matt did his best but it just didn't happen for us today. Very small croaker and spot all morning, I came home with (4) 8" spot and (1) 10" croaker.
> 
> Bbigpapamd1, Steve we need to hookup and make that drive to Chrisfield before its all over for the season.
> 
> ...



wish i could but im going on a nite charter next wk out of deale island !!


----------

